# Welche Hardware und Cam?



## haebel (12. März 2003)

Guten Tag,

Ich benötige eine Video Kamera für ein Firmen Portrait, also die Qualität sollte sehr gut sein! Dazu benötige ich noch eine Videoschnitt Karte, die auch analoges Video Material einlesen kann!
Was ist zu empfehlen?? Ich hoffe auf gute tipps ;-) danke..

gruss haebel


----------



## goela (12. März 2003)

Welche Preisklasse den?


----------



## haebel (12. März 2003)

hmmm..

die videoschnitt karte so zwischen 0 - 1500 sfr
cam so zwischen 0 - 4000 sfr!

bei der videoschnitt karte sollte auch gleich adobe premiere 6.5 dabei sein!!

einfach die preisleistung optimal!!!

vielen dank!!

gruss


----------



## El_Schubi (12. März 2003)

4000 sfr = ? 
also ich könnte dir die canon xl 1s empfehlen, die benutze ich zur zeit und bin sehr zufrieden. für diesen camcorder mußt du in etwas 3000-4500 € einplanen, wo du ihn halt kaufst. 
die xl 1s könntest du dann auch einfach über firewire in den pc einspeisen, brauchst also keine videoschnittkarte.
von analog würde ich, wenns nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, abraten...

mfg el


----------



## haebel (12. März 2003)

4000 Euro -> 5800 sfr!! ca so sieht das aus ;-)

analog wird gebraucht! und ist es nicht so das mit videoschneid karten die effekte in echtzeit geschaut werden können?? so das man nicht immer warten muss wenn mal wieder gerendert werden muss?? verstehe ich das falsch?

gruss


----------



## El_Schubi (12. März 2003)

theoretisch ja aber gut videoschnittkarten sind "teuer/teuer/teuer" 
wenn du echtzeit effekte und streaming haben willst, muß dein system insgesamt perfekt abgestimmt sein, soll heißen entweder du hast soviel ahnung von hardware oder du kaufst ein komplettsystem.
ich kann dir aufjedenfall schonmal sagen:
dual-rechner sollte sein mit 1-2gb ram. bei den festplatten brauchst einen ata100/133 raid0 mit 4-8 festplatten oder einen scsiraid0. von wirklich guten videoschnittkarten hab ich jetzt nicht so viel ahnung... 
aber wenn du wirlich echtzeit effekte willst und vielleicht noch mehrere videokanäle, dann ist das ziemlich teuer...

mfg el


----------



## haebel (12. März 2003)

ok dann kommt wohl das warten billiger ;-)



Pinnacle DV500 DVD Deutsch Premiere 6.5, Photoshop LE  für 999 sfr(680.62 Euro)

Matrox RT.X10 Premiere 6.5;Real-Time Editing 949 sfr (646.56 Euro)

Matrox RT.X100 Premiere 6.5;Real-Time Editing  1747 sfr (1'191.6 Euro)

wie sieht es den aus mit diesen karten kennt die irgendwer?? oder ist das nicht so das ware für den geld??

danke, gruss


----------



## El_Schubi (12. März 2003)

Matrox RT.X100
<<< die könnte nach der beschreibung ganz verwendbar sein, aber keine garantie, denn wie gesagt mit videoschnittkarten kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. März 2003)

Videoschnitt:

Canopus DV Storm 2 - ca. 1550 Euro inkl. Adobe Premiere 6.5 (neu)

Kamera:

Canon XL 1s - ca. 3650 Euro (neu)
Canon XM 2 - ca. 2200 Euro (neu)
Sony DCR-VX 2000 - ca. 3500 Euro (neu)

Einfach mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen, Da dürfte sich der Kram dann auch günstiger finden lassen. Die Sachen sind jedenfalls sehr gut und meiner Meinung nach empfehlenswert.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## haebel (12. März 2003)

die karte klingt ziemlich gut ist aber leider sehr am preis limit!! und wieso schlagen alle canon vor ist das besser als sony??

gruss


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von haebel _
> *die karte klingt ziemlich gut ist aber leider sehr am preis limit!! und wieso schlagen alle canon vor ist das besser als sony??*



1. Wie bereits geschrieben, schau einfach nach gebrauchten Angeboten.

2. Weil die Kameras halt einfach sehr gut sind, besonders die XL 1s. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## El_Schubi (12. März 2003)

> und wieso schlagen alle canon vor ist das besser als sony??



in der regel hat nicht jeder ein camcorderbiliothek aus der er auswählen kann, sprich wenn die mehrzahl der user hier canon camcorder hat, wirst du auch hauptsächlich canonempfehlungen bekommen 

mfg el

edit: ja, und lightbox hat auch recht, auch wenn er schneller war


----------



## Gi.Joe (13. März 2003)

Sony ist im sogenannten "HandyCam" Sektor stark vertreten und auch sehr gut. Die kleinen Hochkantminis sollen sehr gut von denen sein (sie unzählige VideoAktivDigital Tests).

Ich persönlich nutze die XM1,und die ist ziemlich geil 
Habe sie für mein Schulprojekt verwendet... ist ne 1 geworden, aber lag nicht an der kamera  

Naja, musst du überlgen, vonwegen FireWire ist ziemlich einfach alles, und mit einem guten PC und Adobe macht es aufjedenfall spaß. Nur wie gesagt, bei einem PC, hast du nie die 100prozentige Sicherheit, das alles läuft! Ich weiß nicht wie wichtig das bei deinem projekt ist, ob du ne Deathline hast, etc.

Worüber geht dein Projekt etc. etc. Was für Aufnahmen willste machen, selber, einen angagieren, blablabla.

Ich persönlich mache Videoschnitt auf einer SGI Workstation, und habe somit, mit Stabilitätsproblemen nix am Hut. Premiere 4.2 setze ich ein.


Wie gesagt, erzähl ein bissel mehr -wenn du es darfst- dann können wir dir besser helfen.


----------



## brecht (16. März 2003)

da nun schon so viele Canon empfohlen haben, und dich das zu verwundern scheint - empfehle ich nun einfach mal die Sony DCR-VX2000 - die steht hinter mir im Regal und ich bin sehr zufrieden -  Es gibt jedoch auch an der Canon einiges was mich reizen würde - 

auf den Punkt gebracht, sieht der unterschied so aus:

Die Sony liefert in Grenzbereichen (zahlreiche Testberichte bestätigen dies) von der Bildqualität und Farbtreue her bessere ergebnisse - ausßerdem bekommt man mit der Sony nicht so schnell ein dunklheitsproblem, da Ihr 2Lux licht ausreichen um ein anständiges Bild ohne krisseleffekt zu liefern. die Canon geht da früher in die Knie, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß.

wie gesagt im Grenzbereich. Beide Cam´s liefern Fernsehreife aufnahmen, wenn man sich ein wenig mühe mit der Beleuchtung giebt (natürlich zieht man die nicht aus der tasche, und alles sieht aus wie Hollywood)

Die Canon hat jedoch etwas, was die sony nicht schlagen kann, weswegen sie auch von den meisten gekauft wird - Bei der Canon kann man die Objektive tauschen - bei sony haste eine Optik und ein paar zukaufbare objektivadapter aber das ist was ganz anderes als gleich das ganze Objektiv zu tauschen - 

jdoch sollte man bedenken, ob dieses Feature gebraucht wird denn wechselobjektive kosten auch eine menge geld - ich habe die Sony gekauft, weil ich für mich ausgeschlossen hab, das ich unbedingt die möglichkeit haben muß das objektiv zu wechseln - 

so far 

entscheide selbst was dir wichtiger ist

Schnittkarte - Dazzle bietet auch gute Produkte an die in einem sinnvollen bundle daherkommen - Ich hab die DVnowAV - kann also auch analoges material einlesen http://www.Dazzle-europe.com


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

... du kannst auch kanns einfach eine Canon XL 1 oder eine Canon XM 2 und kaufst dir eine gute Firewire Karte und schon kannst du auch analoge Daten über die Kamera in den Rechner holen. Ne gute Firewire Karte bekommst du ab 150€. Ich hab selbst eine Canon XM 2 und habe auch schon analoge Daten digitalisiert.

cu orange


----------



## Gi.Joe (17. März 2003)

argh, was ist denn für dich eine _gute_ FireWirekarte ?

Ich habe eine für 30€, und die reicht  
Außerdem is die quali aller FireWire Karten bis auf vielleicht gaaaanz kleine und unbedeutsame details gleich.


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

hi,

es reicht auch eine FireWire Karte für 30€, wenn man aber mal nen bissle geld drauflegt, dann hat man gleich noch ne videoschnittsoftware dabei, die für viele Benutzer reicht.

cu orange_dot


----------



## Gi.Joe (17. März 2003)

Gut, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Für einen OttoNormalAnwender, reicht z.B. Pinnacle Studio völlig, nen einfachen Schnitt und ne fade bekommt die Software auch ohne probs hin.

Für unseren Kollegen hier, ist das denke aber nicht interessant, hat ja auch shcon gesagt, er wolle mit Premiere 6.x was machen.

Trotzdem haste im Regelfall recht!


Ich meine sogar FireWire Sets gesehen zu haben, die auch schon ne Premiere LE Version dabei hatten, ist denke ich ne gute Entscheidung, vorallendingen kann man die sich zur Voll später noch upgradeb.


----------



## brecht (17. März 2003)

Jo und bei Der Dazzle DVnowAV gibts premiere gleich in der Vollversion - außerdem ist die Captuersoftware Fast.Forward, die auch dazugehört absolut genial - seit dem ich die hab schaue ich mit die Aufnahmefunktion von Premiere nicht mal mehr an. Dazu gibts dann noch ein mpeg de/encoder und ne billige DVD authoring software - und das ganze zu nem Preis, den man fast für Premiere alleine zahlt

also es spricht viel dafür...


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

... hascht du mal nen preis zu Dazzle DVnowAV und nen bericht?

cu orange


----------



## brecht (18. März 2003)

Preis DVnowAV - zwischen 500 und 650 € zumindest ist das das ergebniss meiner Websuche - ich hab das teil damals für ca. 1000€ erworben - natürlich macht man da ein schnäppchen wenn man für 30€ ne firewirekarte kauft - jedoch muß man dann die Software dazu kaufen - womit man dann im selben bereich liegt - 

testberichte hab ich jetzt nicht direkt gefunden - aber einfach mal googeln nach - DVnowAV


----------

